# Electronic Co2 Regulator



## David (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone have this regulator,was wondering if it is truly better than a conventional Co2 regulator c/w solenoid valve,needle valve and bubble counter?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure what you mean...electronic regulator? Do you have a link or model or brand?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

apparently they're much more accurate and you can get really really low bpm rates.

Hmm, I forget where I saw it though.

edit - found it: http://www.reefbuilders.com/2009/08/24/electronic-co2-regulator-aquariumplantscom-kind/


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah yes, this one. There was a long thread over on PlantedTank regarding the differences between fully electronic CO2 setups such as this versus a quality dual stage regulator with a metering valve (i.e. Parker, Swagelok, Ideal, etc).

Some people have had bad experiences with the (all) electronic regulator setups, while others report no problems. Personally, the electronic part of a regulator setup (the solenoid) is the most susceptible to breakage; as a result, I prefer an all "manual" CO2 setup, save the solenoid.


----------



## David (Jan 23, 2009)

The regulator I was considering is on the Aquarium plants .com web site,it does not have a needle valve it has an electronic valve instead.They clame it won't dump Co2 when the tank is low on gas.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

David said:


> The regulator I was considering is on the Aquarium plants .com web site,it does not have a needle valve it has an electronic valve instead.They clame it won't dump Co2 when the tank is low on gas.


As I mentioned, the problem with an all electronic regulator is that there are more parts that are prone to failing.

A good regulator (i.e. dual stage; note: dual stage is not the same as dual gauge) with a solid needle valve will also prevent an end of tank CO2 dump.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> A good regulator (i.e. dual stage; note: dual stage is not the same as dual gauge) with a solid needle valve will also prevent an end of tank CO2 dump.


+1
You can get standard, off the shelf parts for needle and solenoid valves that are cheaper and easier to service or replace...probably 2-3 setups for the price of one of those.

Look at your tank daily when you feed, fill it *before *it gets to the "Order Gas" line and it won't dump, regardless of single or dual stage. As long as you still have liquid CO2 in the tank, (you're not running on vapours) pressure will be constant enough that dumping won't happen. As soon as it starts to drop below ~800 PSI (or whereever it normally sits at the temp you keep it at) plan on refilling in the next day or two.


----------

